# Laser-Drucker-Empfehlung



## Arne Buchwald (21. Januar 2003)

Hi,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob dies das richtige Forum ist bzw. ob Smalltalk besser passenden würde ... 

Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem  neuen Laserdrucker. Mir schwebt im Moment ein Modell aus der HP LaserJet 4000 Serie vor.

Da es dort jedoch ziemlich viele Modelle gibt, würde mich interessieren, ob jemand Erfahrung mit einem dieser bzw. mit anderen Herstellern vergleichbarer Modelle gemacht hat.

Danke.


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Januar 2003)

guckst du 

frage: wozu laserdrucker?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Januar 2003)

Ich würde Dir eher zu einem Lexmark Laserdrucker raten, habe ich bisher ( was Laser betrifft ) bessere Erfahrung : Wartung, Fehleranfälligkeit, Aufrüstung, etc. gemacht....


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (22. Januar 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Januar 2003)

http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/436/index.html ist auch nicht schlecht - hilft mir aber leider nicht ganz so viel weiter.
Relativ fest steht, dass ich den Drucker über eBay kaufen werde, wobei es jedoch kein OVP-Drucker sein soll, d.h. nicht das allerneuste Modell.
Der T-Online-Test ist IMO ziemlich oberflächlich.

Cutti: Hast du ein bestimmtes Modell, was du empfehlen kannst ?

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Januar 2003)

Wenns was älteres sein darf :

Lexmark T 620

Läuft im Betrieb eines Bekannten ( Verlag ) , einmal im Monat gut 5000 Rechnungen auf einen Schlag und das Gerät läuft seit einem Jahr problemlos und wartungsfrei...


----------

